# FIFA 12 - merkwürdiger Fehler



## Hulk13 (3. Oktober 2011)

*FIFA 12 - merkwürdiger Fehler*

Hallo.

        Das Spiel stürzt sehr häufig, beim Übergang zu den  Zwischensequenzen (Halbzeit, Spielende) ab. Windows Fehlermeldung "Fifa  12 kann aufgrund eines Fehlers nicht mehr ausgeführt werden".

Nach mehreren Versuchen musste ich festgestellen, dass das  Spiel IMMER ! abstürzt bzw. eine Fehlermeldung produziert (crash back to desktop) und dann nicht  mehr gestartet werden kann, wenn der Spieler zur Halbzeit in Führung  liegt !

Verlorene Spiele oder vor der Halbzeit in Rückstand liegend laufen normal durch !

Getestet wurde dies jetzt bei ca. 10 Partien.


Fehler ist ziemlich genau reproduzierbar.

Fehler tritt sowohl bei Tastatur als auch bei Gamepad-Steuerung auf! 

Fehler trat bisher bei Freundschaftsspiel, Karrieremodus mit und ohne Virtual Pro und Ultimate Team auf !


Kennt jemanden diesen Fehler? 

EA support konnte bisher nicht weiter helfen....weil er garnicht reagiert


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2011)

Sind alle Treiber aktuell? Grafik, Sound usw. ? Könnte ein Virenscanner schuld sein?


----------



## Hulk13 (4. Oktober 2011)

Da das System auf Windows 7 läuft und die automatische Aktualisierung nutze, sollte das schon aktuell sein.

Davon abgesehen, habe ich zugegebenermaßen eine kleine "Update-Macke". 

Aber selbst ein veralteter Treiber erklärt meines Erachtens nach nicht, warum es bei dem einen Spielergebnis normal abläuft und bei einem anderen Ergebnis abstürzt.

Kurz vor dem Crash to desktop merkt man einen "Laderuckler" ... ich bilde mir ein, dass wenn ich schnell genug bin das SPiel nicht abstürzt wenn man die Zwischensequenzen abbricht (wegdrückt). Klappt leider nur selten und kann eigenltich nicht des Fehlers Lösung sein 

Den Virenscanner (FreeAV) könnte ich noch abschalten, das habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2011)

Lad Dir die neuesten Treiber für Grafik und Sound, am besten auch für Board unbedingt selber runter, das ist bei Windows nicht optimal. Es kann sehr wohl daran liegen, vlt. wird in der Halbzeit bei Rückstand irgendwas geladen, was beim aktuellen Treiber einen Fehler verursacht. Und seit es nur eine "traurig schauen"-Gesichtsanimation


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das selbe problem hatte ich auch mal
neu installiert und weg wars


----------



## InFlames666 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

habe ein seltsames Problem mit Fifa 12 und Origin und das bereits bei der Installation.

Anfangs geht alles normal, ich installiere Origin, danach Fifa 12, die Daten werden auch von der DVD kopiert.
Nach der Installation steht in Origin unter Meine Spiele bei Fifa 12 nur Installieren als Option da.
Wenn ich da dann noch mal draufdrücke steht für ein bis zwei Minuten wird installiert da.
Danach setzt sich es wieder zurück auf Installieren.

Habe das Spiel mittlerweile mehrfach neu installiert, es ändert nichts, an der gleichen stelle haperts immer.

Bin so langsam echt am verzweifeln, seit gut einer Woche hab ich das Spiel und nichts geht.
Der Support von EA ist sich auch zu fein zu antworten.
Seit mittlerweile über einer Woche keine Antwort.

In einem FIFA Forum gibts auch einen Thread über dieses Problem.
Fifa 12 lässt sich nicht installieren! - FIFA 4 LIFE Forum - die Community zur FIFA Serie
Eine wirkliche Lösung gibt es da aber leider auch nicht.

Hatte zufällig jemand das gleiche Problem und weiß wie man es behebt?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2011)

Treiber usw sind aktuell? Virenscanner abgeschaltet?


----------



## InFlames666 (8. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Treiber usw sind aktuell? Virenscanner abgeschaltet?


 
Ja, Treiber alle aktuell.
Am Virenscanner liegst auch nicht.

In der Install Log Datei steht folgendes:

17:03:36  Installing GDF ... 
17:03:36  Installing D:\Origin\FIFA 12\GDFBinary_de_DE.dll ... 
17:03:36  ERROR: Failed to install 'D:\Origin\FIFA 12\GDFBinary_de_DE.dll' for install path 'D:\Origin\FIFA 12\'
17:03:36  Failed to install GDF
17:03:36  Installer finished with exit code: 3
17:03:36  Shutting down data reader.

****************************************
17:03:36  Stopping install logging
****************************************


Scheint wohl an dieser Datei zu liegen:  GDFBinary_de_DE.dll


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2011)

Also, das ist jetzt nur eine Theorie, aber: vlt. ist die Origin-Software halt noch unausgereift und kommt nicht damit klar, auf D: zu installieren?


----------



## InFlames666 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hier wurde eine Lösung des Problems gepostet (5. Post, von apollox): Fifa 12 lässt sich nicht installieren! - FIFA 4 LIFE Forum - die Community zur FIFA Serie
Durch das kleine Programm werden die fehlenden Einträge in der Windows registry eingefügt.
Funktioniert aber nur wenn das Spiel im Standardpfad installiert wurde, da das Programm so geschrieben wurde.
(unter 32 bit:
C:\Program Files\Origin Games\FIFA 12 
unter 64 bite:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\FIFA 12)


----------

